# CULVER CITY/SANTA MONICA, CALIFORNIA ~ We have rats for adoption (& 9 babies)!



## josephkamiya (Nov 2, 2008)

Greetings, all!

We own six rats. One of them is a sneaky one and always gets out of her cage and got pregnant (from her own brother)!

She gave birth to 9 little ones (they're at that cute fuzzy stage right now):









We're looking for a few proud rat owners who are looking to adopt some of our rats.

This is Spot and Sodomy (pardon the offensive name!) Sodomy was purchased from Petco almost a year ago, got pregnant, and gave birth to a litter of 18!!! Spot is one of her daughters that we kept and raised (many of them were adopted). They're both female black-hoods. If you want to adopt them, we'll donate their cage to you as well. It's really tall, but it saves floor space!

















This is Marilyn. She's the mommy of our new batch of 9! She's also one of Sodomy's daughters (she's the sneaky one who keeps getting out of her cage).









This is Marilyn, Spot, and Sodomy chillin' in a shell I bought from Ross! They love this thing!









This is Charlie, he's the daddy/brother of our 9 little ones. He comes with a free cage (the one toward the top of the photograph below).









Please drop me an email at [email protected] if you're interested! There will be a $5 per rat adoption fee because I don't want some conniving a-holes looking for free feeders!!!


----------

